# 37 or 38 Deluxe or Supreme CWC Bicycle



## saladshooter (Nov 11, 2018)

Howdy

I'm looking for a complete, original paint deluxe or supreme 37 or 38 CWC built bicycle. Which one specifically? Don't matter. If it has the deluxe or supreme paint design like below, PM me please.

Also looking for a 1937 boys chrome master.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## zedsn (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi, I believe this to be a 1938 roadmaster and it is all original including paint except for the tank which I added and sold the battery can but front light/horn is still present. Still retain the original decals and ride it every once in awhile as well. If you are interested let me know.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 17, 2018)

Wish I could buy this one or one just like it!




Thanks!
Chad

Bought!


----------



## zedsn (Nov 17, 2018)

Just in case you are still interested Chad here is another photo of the back. I can come down a little off my original price.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks Ed!

Now I need the original battery tube please!

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 8, 2019)

Still have the 37/38 itch!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 9, 2019)

What you got to trade ? I know of one in your collection that I want......


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 9, 2019)

Ohhhhh you want your Rollfast back!! Let's talk! 


CWCMAN said:


> What you got to trade ? I know of one in your collection that I want......


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 9, 2019)

Might be one of the first three left to right.....


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 9, 2019)

Did I mention that I love black bikes............


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 9, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> Did I mention that I love black bikes............


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 9, 2019)

What is the depth of your pockets?
1937 CWC Ben Hur


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 9, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> What is the depth of your pockets?
> 1937 CWC Ben Hur
> 
> View attachment 930888
> ...




Time to step up Chad!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 9, 2019)

I forgot to mention Ben Hur has the right bars and the correct NOS ($1000) tail light


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 9, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Time to step up Chad!
> View attachment 930895



PM of interest sent!


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 25, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 3, 2019)

Ok, who owns this bike?! Let's talk!! (seriously)


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 10, 2019)

Still looking for killer original prewar CWC made bikes!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 17, 2019)

Still looking! Time to turn over some bikes for the upcoming swap season!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 22, 2019)

1936


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 22, 2019)

Pedals Past said:


> 1936 View attachment 952867



Thanks Jerry but the sixers don't do much for me.


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 22, 2019)

.The 36 sold ...... but i didnt get the asking price well the money but no last  ride


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 22, 2019)

Pedals Past said:


> That bike is now tucked away in a long time collectors collection  it or one like it belonged to Sam Dickenson at one time early 2000’s View attachment 952895
> 
> View attachment 952896
> 
> . i had the chance to buy it two yesrs ago and bought back the 37 we built up in the early 90’s with a tank as shown below , my  marroon ones tank is now there also ..... These are private photos/info not to be reposted publicly please,



That's better how would you like to be paid?


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 22, 2019)

$39k brought to me in person in cash at 3:30 pm pst on a friday along with a 25 year old chic pre approved photo check for the weekend...... a  last ride ...... I include the clock on handlebars and the applecore headbadge collection there will be no shipping you have to take her with you on monday at 8:30 am with the bike .... o ya you have to leave money on friday !


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 22, 2019)

The maroon one sold for $25k ten years ago ..... inflation on these when they change hands is a killer!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2019)

Pedals Past said:


> 1936 View attachment 952867





I c


Pedals Past said:


> 1936 View attachment 952867



Just be in Curious how much for this(1936) above thanks........


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2019)

Pedals Past said:


> 1936 View attachment 952867



Gotta say...I wouldn't kick that outta bed


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Gotta say...I wouldn't kick that outta bed





So you own this one.......????


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2019)

Felixnegron said:


> So you own this one.......????



No. I meant that I wouldn't mind having it in my collection.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> No. I meant that I wouldn't mind having it in my collection.




Me too beside my (1937) (RMS).....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2019)

Step by Step.......


Step by Step......


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 22, 2019)

It sits with my 37 wasnt really for sale .... but i had offer this morning for $3200.00 i have owned the bike twice ( maybe ?  minus seat plus shipping via bike flights) it has a delta pancake horn/button , speedo, G-3 bw it has a aerocycle seat on it like nos from last guy as i dont know where the original seat went or the horn i replaced it there was one sold for $3k after ML that ended up here in California I believe minus speedo and horn .... since this isnt a offers forum i need to think about it but i get it out and photo it  consider if and when someone makes a seeious contact ... the first time i got it it came with straw and dung the wheels were rotten so u could say a true barn find


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 22, 2019)

it has no battery box on tank when i got it had delta battery tube like the bw 36 artist rendition add ..... i have battery boxes i had made up one went to the ml bike and i had three made but i have tube also ..... previous debates say it never came as shown in that add but i had the boxes made along time ago for the tanks of it and colson Aristocrat.....  sports a V8 badge


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 22, 2019)

Long over due BUMP!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Long over due BUMP!






Amigo don't give up animo animo animo& faith........


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 22, 2019)

I have these  two both hawthorns id sell  all original  except the wheels on the second one


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 22, 2019)

chucksoldbikes said:


> I have these  two both hawthorns i.d. sell  all original  except the wheels on the second one
> 
> View attachment 953132
> 
> View attachment 953133



Cool bikes Chuck. Just a little later than I'm looking for. Thanks for the offer.
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 1, 2019)

Still looking for great original 1937-38 CWC built bikes!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2019)

chucksoldbikes said:


> I have these  two both hawthorns i.d. sell  all original  except the wheels on the second one
> 
> View attachment 953132
> 
> View attachment 953133





saladshooter said:


> Cool bikes Chuck. Just a little later than I'm looking for. Thanks for the offer.
> Chad



Cool bikes, but both look Snyder built as well. Good luck in your search Chad!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 6, 2019)

Have an original deluxe bike with a lit rack like below? Have an original deluxe bike with locking swan fork like below? Bonus if your bike has both!
*Must still have _most_ of the original pinstripes visible*
Thanks!
Chad


----------



## 39zep (Mar 10, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Ok, who owns this bike?! Let's talk!! (seriously)
> View attachment 942620
> Possible sighting.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 10, 2019)

Even more beautiful!!

WOW!!
Thanks for the teaser!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 15, 2019)

Still looking for deluxe 1937 - 1938 CWC bicycles.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 23, 2019)

Who owns this bike? Let's talk!!




Thanks!
Chad

Thank you Joe!
Bought!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 23, 2019)

View attachment 969261


Waaaooo Q. Linda......


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 28, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 2, 2019)

Looking for quality complete deluxe bikes!

PM me whatcha gots!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 7, 2019)

Sunday funday bump!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 10, 2019)

Let's deal before I blow my wad at Copake!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 10, 2019)

Slow down Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 19, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 25, 2019)

Anyone see anything at ML or AA let me know please. $$$

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 23, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 4, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 26, 2019)

Still looking. Any 37 Chromemaster's for sale?

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 4, 2019)

I heart 1937 CWC bikes.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 12, 2019)

Still looking.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 3, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 8, 2019)

Any left out there?! I'm still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 14, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 24, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 31, 2019)

Still in the market.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 14, 2019)

Ready to send that Roadmaster on down the road? Lemme know!   

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 18, 2020)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Still looking.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad




Unless John, Jeff, or another guy part with something I think you own all the top shelf stuff! Good luck on your quest. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm really looking for a chrome master at this point. But there are a couple of color combinations I still need..  


Freqman1 said:


> Unless John, Jeff, or another guy part with something I think you own all the top shelf stuff! Good luck on your quest. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 8, 2020)

Still in the market.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 8, 2020)

Marty sold his 37 the green Don Vaughn bike who sold his collection to  Larkin Little sold it to Ken in livermore it brought record $$$$ i keep you in mind if i ever decide to sell mine.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 8, 2020)

What's yours look like Jerry?


Pedals Past said:


> Marty sold his 37 the green Don Vaughn bike who sold his collection to  Larkin Little sold it to Ken in livermore it brought record $$$$ i keep you in mind if i ever decide to sell mine.


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 8, 2020)

creme burgundy original paint reverse paint scheme  from my old burgundy and chreme 
martys which was Dons originally 



mine that i sold to Dan Venturi



Ken in Livermore owns martys old one


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 18, 2020)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 28, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 22, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 19, 2020)

Any Supremes for sale?

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 22, 2020)

zedsn said:


> Hi, I believe this to be a 1938 roadmaster and it is all original including paint except for the tank which I added and sold the battery can but front light/horn is still present. Still retain the original decals and ride it every once in awhile as well. If you are interested let me know.
> 
> View attachment 900317
> 
> ...



So how much for this classic Roadmaster buety? Really sweet old Roadmaster. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 22, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> 1936 View attachment 952867



I really dig that Chain guard. Super cool. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 22, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> $39k brought to me in person in cash at 3:30 pm pst on a friday along with a 25 year old chic pre approved photo check for the weekend...... a  last ride ...... I include the clock on handlebars and the applecore headbadge collection there will be no shipping you have to take her with you on monday at 8:30 am with the bike .... o ya you have to leave money on friday !



TOO RICH FOR MY BLOOD! Jeez, and here I  thought Harleys and Indians were big money. I'm just BLOWN away. Cool bikes any way. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 9, 2020)

Running low on bikes to post on the Welding Wednesday thread bump.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 9, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Still looking. Any 37 Chromemaster's for sale?
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad
> View attachment 1053408



Dumb question, but I gotta ask what does a Chrome master look like? I've never seen one of these bikes. Thanks. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 9, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Dumb question, but I gotta ask what does a Chrome master look like? I've never seen one of these bikes. Thanks. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 9, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1263711



Man, that's a really cool looking old Roadmaster bike. These must be pretty rare
 Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 18, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 28, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 5, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Still looking.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad



You still have the 38 I sold you?


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 5, 2020)

Howdy Jim

Heck yeah







bikeyard said:


> You still have the 38 I sold you?


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 23, 2021)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 16, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 16, 2021)

Someday


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 26, 2021)

Any original paint 1937 Supremes out yonder?
*Girls or Boys


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 10, 2022)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 1, 2022)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 11, 2022)

Still in the market.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

